# A small blog about aquariums



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Planted Tank!

Acabo de leer el articulo sobre nitratos, y me di cuenta que lo que aplica a acuarios "regulares" se cambia completamente con las plantas. En lugar de luchar contra nitratos, tenemos que poner NO3 cada dia o varias veces por semana para mantener las plantas en buena salud.

Anyway... interesting reading. :thumbsup:


----------

